# Help me choose a new Audio interface



## jadedsean (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi guys,

so here is the conundrum i am having, so i am in the market for a new set of headphones for mixing and after research i was fixed on a pair of Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro's. However after more research i found out the interface i'm currently running is not compatible with 990's.

The 990's need 250ohms while my interface only outputs 80ohm, my interface is a Focusrite Saffire 6 USB edition and i'm also a PC user. I have been researching other interfaces that outputs higher ohms like the UAD Arrow and Apogee but the problem is my computer doesn't have a firewire connection or a Thunderbolt connection, all i have id USB.

With that said could anyone offer me advice on my options? Of course i understand i will have to upgrade my computer at some stage but at the moment that's not realistic for me, i am also interested in what guys think of the 990's Pro and strangely confused the price difference between Amazon and Thomann for the same headphones.

https://www.thomann.de/de/beyerdynamic_dt990pro.htm

Edit, i can't link the Amazon page but the price is $594.92


----------



## Bender-offender (Oct 18, 2018)

I think regardless of which audio interface you have you should get a headphone amp. You would be able to keep your Saffire and just plug the amp into one of your outputs on the back of the interface (NOT the headphone output on your Saffire). 

I recently have been going through the same situation. I have a RME fireface and a Presonus Quantum, both of which are high quality, but were not able to drive my Beyerdynamics which are also 250ohms. I always thought headphone amps were a gimmick, but after a lot of research and testing, I realized they really are better than the built-in headphone amps on audio interfaces. I ended up purchasing the Rupert Neve headphone amp which sounds amazing but it is pricey. If you can afford it, I highly recommend the Neve. If you can’t, there are less expensive amps which may work and sound fine. I know Beyerdynamic has their own (I believe the A20), or possibly even an Objective2 amp.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 18, 2018)

RME will have no problem driving most any headphone, AFAIK. I have DT880 250 Ohm, my UFX+ drives them really nicely.


----------



## Bender-offender (Oct 18, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> RME will have no problem driving most any headphone, AFAIK. I have DT880 250 Ohm, my UFX+ drives them really nicely.


Maybe the newer RME interfaces are better equipped with headphone amps, but my Fireface 800 needs the headphone volume all the way up to drive my Beyerdynamic DT-1990s to a barely reasonable volume. My Presonus Quantum doesn’t have as much trouble driving the DT-1990s, but the bass is really bloated and hyped. The Neve amp plugged into my Fireface’s line outputs sound nicely balanced and drives the DT-1990s very well, so for me it was a good investment.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 18, 2018)

Could be that they spruced them up in their newer products, true. I wouldn't know - all I know is that my 880s perform really great without any headphone amplifier, other than the one in the UFX+.


----------



## steveo42 (Oct 18, 2018)

I would pick up one of the Schiit headphone amps.. They are excellent and not to tough on the wallet.
http://www.schiit.com/products


----------



## jadedsean (Oct 18, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> RME will have no problem driving most any headphone, AFAIK. I have DT880 250 Ohm, my UFX+ drives them really nicely.


This could be an option in the future but its way out of my budget now, do you know if their other models can work with 990's?


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 18, 2018)

Honestly not sure, but I think the new Babyface Pro could. But please don't take it as a fact, as I didn't try one.


----------



## jadedsean (Oct 18, 2018)

Bender-offender said:


> I think regardless of which audio interface you have you should get a headphone amp. You would be able to keep your Saffire and just plug the amp into one of your outputs on the back of the interface (NOT the headphone output on your Saffire).
> 
> I recently have been going through the same situation. I have a RME fireface and a Presonus Quantum, both of which are high quality, but were not able to drive my Beyerdynamics which are also 250ohms. I always thought headphone amps were a gimmick, but after a lot of research and testing, I realized they really are better than the built-in headphone amps on audio interfaces. I ended up purchasing the Rupert Neve headphone amp which sounds amazing but it is pricey. If you can afford it, I highly recommend the Neve. If you can’t, there are less expensive amps which may work and sound fine. I know Beyerdynamic has their own (I believe the A20), or possibly even an Objective2 amp.



Ah cheers for the info but i was hoping to buy a decent interface without having to buy a headphone amp too, i too always thought headphones where snake oil. I think i'm even more confused now, buy a decent audio interface and then buy a decent headphone, the cost could her out of hand.


----------



## jadedsean (Oct 18, 2018)

steveo42 said:


> I would pick up one of the Schiit headphone amps.. They are excellent and not to tough on the wallet.
> http://www.schiit.com/products


This could be a good option do you any experience with it?


----------



## jadedsean (Oct 18, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Honestly not sure, but I think the new Babyface Pro could. But please don't take it as a fact, as I didn't try one.


Hey Mario thanks for your advice i appreciate it. I will definitely check it out.


----------



## steveo42 (Oct 18, 2018)

jadedsean said:


> This could be a good option do you any experience with it?



Yes I do. I have the Magni $99 model and it drives my DT 990 Pro headphones very loud.
http://www.schiit.com/products/magni-1

For me it works fine. I'm sure there are better sounding units out there but they are going to cost a lot of money.


----------



## jadedsean (Oct 19, 2018)

Hey guys just a quick thank for your advice, i went and ordered the RME Babyface, read up on it and its a beast and should do everything need of it, look forward to tracking soon with it.

Thanks again


----------

